# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 04.11.2019 - 11.11.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *17*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *45* Получено карантинов: *3*, суммарный объем: *5* мб Обработано файлов: *31*, суммарный объем: *9* мб Уникальных файлов: *18*, суммарный объем: *5* мб Признаны безопасными: *4* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *27*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223934 - найдено зловредов: *27*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\users\роман\5222861211351379\winvczo.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\1879908915473613\winyjyd.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\192124083\syskcvl.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\229010788142210843\winefgk.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\6370903511155215\winwcuh.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\7350600010118662\windrwf.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\3778482811356352\winywnh.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\1982419290\systnbl.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\2403962819692895\windtce.exe - *2* c:\users\роман\5329477713279945\winyyrd.exe - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *17* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *4* Trojan.Win32.Chapak.duoj - *2* UDS:Trojan-Banker.Win32.CliptoShuffler.rz - *2* Trojan.Win32.Vimditator.acnk - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

